# Do you treat your dog like your own child?



## doglover346 (Nov 26, 2008)

I know that dogs are usually treated as a part of the family, but I was wondering why some people actually treat their dogs like their own children. Who are more likely to treat dogs this way, and why? I would love to get an opinion on this. Thanks.. I really appreciate it!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

I don't. Dakota is dog - not a child...so I don't treat her as one. I'm not looking for that kind of relationship out of an animal because I do not feel it is fair to them. They have no concept of daughters, sons, and parents. She is simply my companion in most aspects of life and I think both of use are content with that. Besides, I like her as a dog. If I wanted a child, I would have a baby.

I think it also kind of depends on what you mean by 'treating it like your own' though. A lot of people joke around and call themselves their dog's 'mom' but I don't really think that's the same thing. Some get really extreme about it while others are just more or less...having fun.


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't either. They are my dogs and I am their owner. They don't sleep in bed with me, they sleep on the floor on their blanket. They don't get up on the furniture. They eat after we eat, the list goes on.


----------



## Nallah06 (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes, I do treat Nallah like my own child. I do not have any children yet so in a sense, she is my first child. She does get special priveledges because of my working environment, she gets to come to work with me everyday. She gets fed the best quality food money can buy and I make sure she is in tip top shape. She's healthy, she's happy, and she's loved. 

I grew up with dogs. But they were never treated as part of the family. They were outside dogs and never got much attention. I think a lot of it has to do with how much you love your pets and your lifestyle. To some people, dogs are just dogs. To me, dogs ARE part of the family and should be treated like children.


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

Nallah06 said:


> I think a lot of it has to do with how much you love your pets and your lifestyle. To some people, dogs are just dogs. To me, dogs ARE part of the family and should be treated like children.


I don't get what your saying here. Are you saying I don't love my dogs because I don't treat them like my child?


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Nallah06 said:


> She gets fed the best quality food money can buy and I make sure she is in tip top shape. She's healthy, she's happy, and she's loved.


I guess this is what I mean, in that there are different definitions to treating a dog like your child. To me, this is simply giving an animal the best care you can provide. I do the same - but I don't really equate that to children or any aspect of raising them. It's just the responsibility one takes on when they bring a living being into their home.


----------



## BarclaysMom (Aug 24, 2008)

We have no children, by choice, and we love our dogs. But they aren't kids, they're dogs. We joke about being mommy and daddy - go find daddy, stuff like that, but they are dogs. We love them, they are companions and members of the family. 

When you lose one it's possibly a bigger grief than when you lose some human family members. After all, your dog is with you everyday, a constant part of your life. I grew up in a pretty screwed up family, surrounded by dogs and cats, and they were the most stable part of my life. As I understand that is a good predictor for someone being a hoarder later in life. I'll try to keep that in mind 

So I don't think we treat them like they were our children, but I think we treat them better than some children get treated!


----------



## Nallah06 (Nov 26, 2008)

Nope, not at all. 

People have different views on how dogs should be treated. I feel that my dogs should be treated the way a child would. Now, I don't have children. Maybe, once I do, that will change. I have no clue. For now, Nallah is my girl. She sleeps with me, eats with us, does EVERYTHING with us. Because thats what I believe makes her happy. 

Its just my opinon. And thats what forums are for, opinions!

Sorry, I really shouldn't have worded it that way. I apologize. 

It has to do with lifestyle, and what you think is right for a dog. 

I didn't mean to say that you love your dogs less than I love Nallah because you don't let them sleep with you or eat during your meal time. My difference is that when I was growing up, we had dogs that were beaten, neglected and abused. Now I am on my own and I have my own dog that I can PAMPER, maybe thats why I do it. There are plenty of people out there who love their dogs just as much, but maybe have stricter rules around the house and don't spend every waking second with them. I hope you understand what I'm trying to say........



Dakota Spirit said:


> I guess this is what I mean, in that there are different definitions to treating a dog like your child. To me, this is simply giving an animal the best care you can provide. I do the same - but I don't really equate that to children or any aspect of raising them. It's just the responsibility one takes on when they bring a living being into their home.


So Dakota.....what would you equate to treating your dog like children? Just curious.


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

I believe dogs should be allowed to be what they are, dogs. Humans are humans, dogs are dogs. Now, that does not mean the connection between the two species can not be magical and very loving. My dog is very much part of the family, he sleeps on my bed with me, but first and foremost, I am his leader and owner, not his mother.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Nallah06 said:


> So Dakota.....what would you equate to treating your dog like children? Just curious.


Well, you mentioned that you liked to pamper your dog - I suppose taking that to the extreme would be what I consider to be treating the dog like a child. Not allowing the dog to be a dog, basically. 

You see it a lot with smaller breeds but occasionally bigger dogs get put into the same environments too. Owners overindulge in things they think the dog will love such as always carrying it around, overfeeding inappropriate things (I once saw a women who would go to McDonald's _specifically_ for her dog), never allowing the dog to run around and get dirty, overdoing the whole groomer/beauty aspect (I'm not talking regular grooming, but rather painting nails, lots of bows, that kind of thing), and so on. Then you ask these owners why they do what they do and usually they say because they love their dogs and that it's their 'little baby'. And that's great! I have no doubt that they love their pets - but I don't personally think it leaves a lot of room for the dog to be a _dog_. The happiest pets I've ever seen have been those that are allowed to engage in normal dog activities, even if that means going for a short hike with their owner. 

Now I'm not saying that these owners are bad people or that small quantities of any of the aforementioned activities are bad - I just think _some_ people go way overboard. That in their 'my dog is my child' lifestyle, they forget that bottom line, the dog still is a dog and deserves to be able to act like one.

I'll use MyRescueCrew as an example (and I hope she doesn't mind). She's made it no secret that her dogs are more or less her children and that they have a huge closet dedicated to just their wardrobe. We've even been fortunate enough to see a few of them dressed up. HOWEVER, the difference is, we've also seen her dogs running and playing like a dog should. They aren't expected to be furry little people. 

I guess that would be the best I can explain it. When I say that no, I don't treat my dog as a child it doesn't mean that I think any less of her care and needs, but simply that I recognize she is still a dog and do not try to make her otherwise. Make sense?


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

My dogs are dogs, and I know that.

But they have that unconditional love for me that is very rare IRL. They love me no matter what. I do treat them as I WOULD my children, but I dont have kids yet, so my idea on how I would treat my kids could very well change.

More so just because Kody is so adorable, I will pick him up and carry him into bed, when he is very capable of walking on his own.

I wipe their eye gunk

I bathe them

I feed them

Essentially, they ARE your children. your children depend on you to keep them safe and happy, just like your dogs do.

I think there is a difference in treating your dog like your child (while still allowing it to be a dog,) and personifying your dog.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

I understand what everyone is saying.
I do some times refer to myself as "mom" simply becuz I despise the word "owner", so it's basically due to lack of a better word to use, or type. I suppose "companion" works, just takes longer to type & some people just don't understand it.
My dogs ... my cats ... my birds have basically filled the "empty nest", in my situation, since my kids are grown & moved out of the home. So, in many ways, my companions have filled that spot as my "kids". They're what I am responsible for now, what I love & care for. But I certainly let them be dogs ... cats ... birds.


----------



## midnight mojo (Oct 7, 2008)

Hrm. I think some of our friends and family would say that yes, we treat Mojo like our child. He does have some clothes (for comfort not fashion) and he's relatively spoiled with toys. We schedule much of our lives around him and his needs and definitely go out of our way to provide what we feel would be best for him even if other people think it's silly.

I'm torn on saying we treat him as our child or not though. In some respects, I say yes because he's pretty much the center of our world right now and there's not much we wouldn't do for him. In other ways, I'd say no because we definitely treat him as a dog by having him sleep in his crate, feeding him dog food for meals and have house rules for him to follow. On the other hand, if I had a baby I'd have him sleep in his crib, feed him baby food and have house rules for him to follow. We carry Mojo around in some situations, but I carried my nieces and nephews around in certain situations as well. So I don't know, where's the line?


----------



## pattymac (Oct 11, 2008)

My critters are my kids but I still treat them like cats and a dog. They do get the best care I can provide to them...they are spoiled but not in a bad way. Just because Coco yells at me because the canned food I gave them this morning wasn't the tuna that he lives for..suck it up kitty!!! I'm not opening another can for you..Bobee likes it so there! Go eat crunchies!! That's pretty much our conversation...you can insert the appropriate meows...

Bayley is definately a dog, all dog. She is treated like a dog. She gets all the lovies and snuggles she wants. Eats the best food I can afford, gets trained and exercised and is taken as often as possible everywhere I go. She has a warm place to sleep, cats to annoy a safe yard to play in and regular visits to the dog park. She can swim in the lake, roll in the mud, get slimed by other dogs and just be a dog.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

"Treating dogs like children" seems pretty open to interpretation.

Anyone who literally does this is doing a great disservice to the dog. They will not thrive on many human foods, are disinterested in many human activities and do not always respond to human communication. Most don't look good in human clothes and are never comfortable using a toilet or brushing their own teeth. With children, there is always the hope that they will accomplish both of these feats.

Dogs may stay out past curfew, but will rarely ask for money, get a tattoo or wreck the car. They may talk back, but are generally reasonable and trainable. 

I've never had a dog take one bite from a pear and then try to flush the rest down the toilet. (If you actually WANT to plug up a toilet, a pear is the nearly perfect tool to accomplish this.)

My own children, ages 23 and 21, would say (they say it all the time) that I treat the dogs much better than I treat them.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

I have no kids, but I treat my dog like a child in the sense of:

-I educate him. I train him, try to teach him how to survive in this big world, let him learn on his own (sniffing whatever he wants, exploring, letting him read and analyze situations)

-I care for him. Feed him well, make sure he is healthy. If he whines, I see what might be wrong. It could be simply that he wants something (like his dinner) or he's scared of something, or just feels lonely. 

-I show affection towards him. Just petting, letting him sit close to me or on my lap. Letting him sleep near me sometimes. If he's looking down (this was especially true when I first got him) I spend some extra time with him.

-I include him in my day as much as possible. I let him come get the mail with me. He's around "helping" in the garden. He can follow me around while I care for the house. Just more spending time with him and getting to teach him some more situations as a side benefit.

-I spend fun time with him. Chase games, sniffing games, praising him just for being happy and expressive (a big deal since he seemed to have zero personality for the first six weeks after getting him).


Case in point, I bought him some paw "shoes" to get him used to them for when winter comes, he'll know how to walk in them, kinda like buying a kid a new pair of gloves before the bitter cold comes in.

So, yes, I would say I treat Wally like I would a child. I teach him, discipline him, "talk" to him about life in the sense of encouraging and using calming singals/body language and teaching him how to act when he's getting flooded with emotions, and guide and direct him when he's feeling anxious, confused, or scared.

Sounds like the very things a good parent would do for a child, no? Teach, guide, discipline, love, protect, provide for - what more is there to caring for any living creature - child or canine?


----------



## TysonsMom (Nov 22, 2008)

I don't know if you'd consider this treating him as a child or not. I feel he is my baby, but not in human sense. I am his leader, comforter, cafeteria, and "mom". He is spoiled with toys, but most of them are chew toys to save my furniture, feed him a good food, sleeps with us at times. But he is also a dog. He can run in the mud if he wants, gets into trouble, and knows under no circumstances that BF and I are in charge. I have always had dogs growing up, and my dad was very affectionate with them. Mom was to a point. If we got pancakes for breakfast, she would make them a small one. I think it is our way of showing appreciation. We all do it in different ways. I think in our own special ways, we all treat them as kids.


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Oct 31, 2008)

I don't treat scoob as my child but he's my best friend I ever had. Don't know what the relationship is actually called but I love spending every bit of time with him.


----------



## Allydog (Jun 14, 2008)

I treat Ally and my cats as part of the family....I worry about them, I give them love, food, a warm place to sleep....but I also allow them to be animals....the cats bring mice into the house, the dog jumps in the pond...people, just as Dakota brought up drive me nuts....putting little dogs in clothes, hardly even letting them walk....what kind of life is that for an animal??


----------



## 2Einstiens1Dolt (Nov 27, 2008)

My dogs are my dogs and are treated like dogs. I wouldn't dare make the mistake of dressing them in little sailor suits and sending them off to kindergarden. They'd get sent home for peeing on the teacher.

I love my dogs. They are a huge part of my life. I don't have kids, don't want kids either. My little dog sleeps in my bed (my big ones are aloud to but they prefer the floor) and are treated wonderfully but they still are dogs. not little people.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

doglover346 said:


> I know that dogs are usually treated as a part of the family, but I was wondering why some people actually treat their dogs like their own children. Who are more likely to treat dogs this way, and why? I would love to get an opinion on this. Thanks.. I really appreciate it!


There are people who, for whatever reason, do not have a child, and their dog fulfills that need. Others do so out of loneliness, ignorance (stupidity), or God-only knows why. 

While I do not treat my dogs as if there were my children, they ARE members of my family (not lawn ornaments), and as such, their safety and well being, both physical and psychological, is my responsibility, and one I don't take lightly. Once I make that committment, that dog's needs is my responsibility, no matter what, for the entire life of that animal. So, whether it's convenient or not, or whether I feel like it or not, the dog's needs are a priority, and come first, just like a child's needs are a priority. Neither the child or dog asked to be there, I made that choice, so it's my obligation, and integrity demands it be honored. I may want to stay somewhere longer, but my dog's bladder won't allow it. If I didn't make arrangements for someone to fill in for me during my absense, then too bad, I need to go home to let the dog out. These are things that need to be considered BEFORE getting a dog, or adding another dog to the current household.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

RonE hit the nail on the head, IMO.

People who go to the EXTREME by treating their dogs like babies, are very selfish, in my point of view. 

Love him or hate him, I would like to quote Dr Phil when he said - "Over-indulgance is a form of abuse." (He was talking about children, but I think it applies here as well)


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

I tend to look at people who use doggy stollers as if they must have just fallen off a strange bus. I wondered why the petstores started marketing these things.

I love my dogs but they are treated as dogs and have different expectations. Though, my husky is quite peculiar, he is training my son in advertantly, to stop ignoring him and take him out or he'll leave a pile infront of the tele when he's consumed by Xbox. I also had a sammoyed once who thought he was a person and insisted on sitting in the front seat with the seat belt around him.


----------



## Wynpyp (Sep 19, 2008)

My mother would say I do but I disagree. She thinks I treat them better than I do my children lol. She thinks that dogs belong outside and should be left out there. We should fed them, take them to the vet and play with them, but they should NEVER come in the house! Her whole reasoning behing her feeling that I treat the dogs better is because I let them play with each other in the house. I let them wrestle like dogs in the house which according to her is wrong. I don't let the kids do it because they scream and yell and someone always gets hurt. 

I love my animals but that is what they are... animals, not human children. I do try to care for them the best I can though. I really like and agree with what RonE wrote.


----------



## Billycourty (Sep 16, 2008)

Just a quick side note on doggy strollers- Dont judge those who use them so quickly.

I have twins so no way do i need to "humanise" my dog, but because he is a giant breed he has very special needs when it comes to execise, IE he must not walk more then his age in weeks in one straight go.

Well i am a stay at home mum and when i went about my business I took my giant puppy with me (still do but he can walk now) and he went in my twins double stroller and they had to walk.

I felt sooo stupid but it was the only way Rox could enjoy his day with us.

i know other giant breed owners who do the same (but not having kids had to buy a stroller, why not buy a dog one rather then a kids one).

Jaymee


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

Ohhhh. I never thought about an ailing dog needing a doggy stroller.  I pictured an over zealous pet owner trying to dress up their pooch and keep it zipped up inside the stroller


----------



## Nallah06 (Nov 26, 2008)

Dakota Spirit said:


> Well, you mentioned that you liked to pamper your dog - I suppose taking that to the extreme would be what I consider to be treating the dog like a child. Not allowing the dog to be a dog, basically.
> 
> You see it a lot with smaller breeds but occasionally bigger dogs get put into the same environments too. Owners overindulge in things they think the dog will love such as always carrying it around, overfeeding inappropriate things (I once saw a women who would go to McDonald's _specifically_ for her dog), never allowing the dog to run around and get dirty, overdoing the whole groomer/beauty aspect (I'm not talking regular grooming, but rather painting nails, lots of bows, that kind of thing), and so on. Then you ask these owners why they do what they do and usually they say because they love their dogs and that it's their 'little baby'. And that's great! I have no doubt that they love their pets - but I don't personally think it leaves a lot of room for the dog to be a _dog_. The happiest pets I've ever seen have been those that are allowed to engage in normal dog activities, even if that means going for a short hike with their owner.
> 
> ...



I understand what you're saying Dakota,I really do. I myself get irritated with people who dont' allow their dogs to be dogs. I guess everyone's opinion on what "treating your dog like a child" is, is very different. I answered, that yes, I do treat Nallah like a child. But what does that mean? To me, it means this:

* She gets top quality nutrition & treats everyday.
* She gets love, affection, and quality time with us
* She gets adequate exercise to please her and to keep her healthy
* She gets vet care whenever she may need it
* She gets "spoiled" with toys galore
* She gets to sleep in bed with myself & husband
* She goes basically everywhere with us

Nallah is still a dog. She gets to go Pheasant Hunting every fall, something she absolutely loves and is great at due to her breed. We live on a river and basically every day in the summer she is down at the river romping around. I do not paint her nails or dress her in humiliating outfits. 

The reason I feel so strongly about giving Nallah the best life possible is because of my past. We had labs growing up and my father beat them and they were basically doomed to the kennel with little or no vet care. I will never forgive my father for what he did to those dogs and I feel that I owe it to Nallah to have the best life possible. 

I certainly do not look down on people who do not "treat their dogs like children". I look down on people who neglect, abuse, and mis treat their dogs. Maybe this will clarify exactly how I feel...


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

I treat my dogs better they don't ask me for money, or to drive, and to use my car!


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

I find it interesting people bring up things like not letting him walk or get dirty, etc.

To me, that's not treating a dog like child - it's worse. You wouldn't make your 10 year old ride in a stroller or forbid him from ever going out unless he never gets sweaty or dirty, even when he's playing, would you?

To me, what people describe about overly pampering, etc, deserves a different expression than "treating like a child" because how many parents really treat kids this way?


----------



## Bellasmom (Aug 14, 2008)

In a way a do. I love on them and devote alot of time to them. I spoil them with toys and try to teach them new things. I have a special bond with them. However, I never forget that they ARE dogs. They are NOT human. Thay do fill a need for me though.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Nallah06 said:


> I understand what you're saying Dakota,I really do. I myself get irritated with people who dont' allow their dogs to be dogs. I guess everyone's opinion on what "treating your dog like a child" is, is very different. I answered, that yes, I do treat Nallah like a child. But what does that mean? To me, it means this:
> 
> * She gets top quality nutrition & treats everyday.
> * She gets love, affection, and quality time with us
> ...



That explanation just changed my mind about your first posts. That's not what I had in mind when I picture someone treating their dogs like a child. I picture those who do not allow their dogs to go outside, like the above poster mentioned. Or someone who will only carry their dog and not allow him to walk. Someone who dresses up their dog in a new outfit every day and thinks the dog "loves it".

Basically, I think of someone who thinks their dog is more of an accessory than a creature who likes to roll in poop.


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

IMO I treat my pup like a child in most aspects. I am very strict with her, but also give her a lot of love. I bring her to my parent's house whenever I can and miss her terribly when we are not together  She is and always will be my first baby.


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

Nope.

While I love them very much, they are still just dogs. They are my great pets and we have a blast in the competition arena. But I never treat them like a child.


----------



## kelliope (Apr 4, 2008)

KBLover said:


> I find it interesting people bring up things like not letting him walk or get dirty, etc.
> 
> To me, that's not treating a dog like child - it's worse. You wouldn't make your 10 year old ride in a stroller or forbid him from ever going out unless he never gets sweaty or dirty, even when he's playing, would you?
> 
> To me, what people describe about overly pampering, etc, deserves a different expression than "treating like a child" because how many parents really treat kids this way?


Yep.



Nallah06 said:


> I certainly do not look down on people who do not "treat their dogs like children". I look down on people who neglect, abuse, and mis treat their dogs. Maybe this will clarify exactly how I feel...


This bears repeating. I wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

KBLover said:


> I find it interesting people bring up things like not letting him walk or get dirty, etc.
> 
> To me, that's not treating a dog like child - it's worse. You wouldn't make your 10 year old ride in a stroller or forbid him from ever going out unless he never gets sweaty or dirty, even when he's playing, would you?
> 
> To me, what people describe about overly pampering, etc, deserves a different expression than "treating like a child" because how many parents really treat kids this way?


In my case, it isn't so much the actual activities but the fact that a dog is not allowed to 'be a dog' in the name of the pampering routines and more often then not - it's because the owners feel that their dog is a 'little baby' or something similar. These people think they ARE treating their pets like children or little furry people...that's what I mean. No, those routines don't literally exemplify how most people raise their children but that wasn't really my point. I guess when I think of someone raising their pets 'like their children' I don't think of owners that give a natural quality life because that's something I would expect of any owner. Instead, I always imagine those that are trying to use their pets as child replacements - ie. not allowing the dog to be a dog. Heck, I've even heard people say "But he's not a dog! He's just like a little person!"

Does that make better sense?


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

Sometimes, I think dogs act like people.  Our terrier will sit back on her hind legs and fall backwards into my son's arm on the sofa to watch TV. (She looks like a little child getting comfortable on the sofa) 

I think it's harmless and a little entertaining for both dog and people to interact. My son tied his 6-flags batman cape on the husky and he looked kinda funny chasing the terrier around the house and the terrier would nip on the cape.

Sometimes I find it a bit peculiar when a dog (not a service dog) is allowed to sit at the table with their own plate or when the dog takes over the bed and makes the person sleep on the floor.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I do treat my dog like a child, but at the same time like a dog. She gets good food, treats, loved one and walks. She also goes to the dog park to play with other dogs and she gets to go on little hikes and mini hunts, so she is treated like family but also a dog. Does that make sense? She is my dog, my companion and my baby! I love her to death but I don't dress her up, put sun glasses on her ect. She does what she wants as long as she doesn't break any rules (no chewing chairs or peeing everywhere). I'm about to get another dog so this will be interesting.


----------



## 2malts4me (Aug 23, 2008)

Just wanted to comment on the mention of dog strollers - yes, I have one.  I don't, however, just roll them around the neighborhood when they could walk. 

We do use them for safety in certain situations. Most recently we took them to our local pet fest which was packed with people and dogs. We let them walk on their leads until it got so crowded it became a safety issue (danger of being stepped on). So, we ran to the truck got the stroller and everybody was happy and safe. And, if you try to carry a 5 pound dog for any extended length of time they start to feel like they weigh 50 pounds. 

And, after Katrina when we were renovating DH would put Sophie in an old stroller so she could be in the kitchen with him - she was still a puppy.


----------



## kelliope (Apr 4, 2008)

2malts, I have one too! 










But it doesn't mean my dogs don't get to be "dogs".


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Mkay, I just want to clarify that the stuff I mentioned - I only consider it bad when done in EXCESS (and so stipulated in my first post). I don't think using a stroller is bad in some situations and I certainly won't say anyone is a bad owner. It's just when things like that get used TOO much that I kind of raise my eyebrows a bit...but again, I'm not meaning to insinuate that anyone is a bad owner or that they don't do right by their dogs.


----------



## 2malts4me (Aug 23, 2008)

I agree it can be done to excess. My post was in reply to someone who said they look at stroller users as someone who had "fallen off a strange bus." lol I respect everyone's opinions - I just wanted to offer a reason why some of us belong to the "stroller club." 



Dakota Spirit said:


> Mkay, I just want to clarify that the stuff I mentioned - I only consider it bad when done in EXCESS (and so stipulated in my first post). I don't think using a stroller is bad in some situations and I certainly won't say anyone is a bad owner. It's just when things like that get used TOO much that I kind of raise my eyebrows a bit...but again, I'm not meaning to insinuate that anyone is a bad owner or that they don't do right by their dogs.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

I know, I didn't mean you in particular. I just wanted to be sure no one thought they were being targeted specifically by my post as that was not the intent. 

Thanks, though


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

2malts4me said:


> I agree it can be done to excess. My post was in reply to someone who said they look at stroller users as someone who had "fallen off a strange bus." lol I respect everyone's opinions - I just wanted to offer a reason why some of us belong to the "stroller club."


Well, I hope I didn't offend anyone. I really do think dog strollers are strange. I think I gave my neighbor the strange look when she bought my old playpen from my yardsale for her new puppy. It just never dawned on me.

I'm sort of aloof with small dogs anyway. Whatever makes the dog and owner happy shouldn't matter to anyone else.

I did see a doggy highchair at a fair once Maybe it helps older people who have lesser mobility feed their dogs better.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

OMG kelliope, I LOVE the pink harness on the blond! That's GREAT!
We have a dog boutique & I really love to know what brand it is!


----------



## Billycourty (Sep 16, 2008)

LOL not to scare you Tess but my Rox uses my twins old playpen .

But I assure you I dont have a doggy highchair .

Also Rox is a giant breed soo its not just the small breeds who use these things .


----------



## kelliope (Apr 4, 2008)

DJsMom said:


> OMG kelliope, I LOVE the pink harness on the blond! That's GREAT!
> We have a dog boutique & I really love to know what brand it is!


It's Cloak and Dawggie. And I would LOVE it if you carried the brand and pm'd me if you have an online shop. I have been searching for this brand and only a few places carry it and they don't carry the coats anymore.

This coat is very high quality, had a D-ring harness attachment and is lined and super soft. I love it and have been searching for another ever since.

Here is the site: http://www.cloakanddawggie.com/


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm sure alot of people who are not dog people would say I treat my dogs like children...maybe I do...I have two children and my children play in the woods, swim, hike, take classes and lessons, eat healthy food, recieve good medical care, live indoors, cuddle on the couch at the end of the day, and have warm beds to sleep in at night. My dogs get the same. They are members of my family, but I don't baby my dogs _or_ my kids. 

I'd also like to add that a playpen for a puppy or small dog is a great idea, imo. No different really than an ex-pen.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Sep 2, 2007)

I don't have human children, nor do I want them. My animals are our kids. I feed them, train them, provide medical care, and make them to be good members of doggie society. I do allow them on the furniture...would I make someone in my house sit on the floor? No, that's dumb. They can sleep on the bed if they want, or on the floor if they want. They walk, I don'tv carry them. I had a 5 lb poodle foster who I made to walk on the ground. He is a dog, he doesn't have to be carried.


----------



## MarleyandMe (May 21, 2008)

I don't consider Marley my child, however, I love him, accept him, and think of him as my best friend. With all species difference included. I don't like the idea of "owning" a dog, however much I do. And I also don't like the " aww my little foofooberry!!!" thing. Marley is my best bud/ pillow/ hyper monkey butt. He's my dog. I'm his human. I call myself his "mom" because I pay for all his vet bills and his food, just like a human would give to it's actual child. But he's not my kid. In my mind me and Marley are co-exsisting together, learning each others laungage, and the closer we are to completly understanding each other, the more we get to have fun! (yay fun!) and the more happier me and marley will be. 
Also, I think I love Marley more then I love humans. *blush* It's so easy to love something that doesn't do anything wrong. (well he does, but he just doesn't know that it's wrong yet.) they put everything on their face, they're nothing but honest, the protect, they love, and befriend. Gahh dogs are just perfect. Humans can learn a thing or two from them. hehehe.


----------



## K8IE (Apr 28, 2008)

I treat Cooper as a family member and I do call him my other child, but I know that he is a dog, not a child.  He gets a huge amount of love and care, interaction, great food, exercise, rides in the car, play dates with other dogs, etc, but he also is treated as an animal, because that is what he is, and he is taught that he must respect his human family members and he knows his limits and boundaries and we work on training and obedience daily, as a way of life. All that said, there are people out there that think I am strange and that I "spoil" Cooper by loving him and caring for him the way I do, but those people just aren't the kind of dog lover that I am...


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> Basically, I think of someone who thinks their dog is more of an accessory than a creature who likes to roll in poop.


An accessory? To me, someone who does that - they are treating the dog like a doll or stuffed animal, something they can play "dress up" with more than a child.



Dakota Spirit said:


> I guess when I think of someone raising their pets 'like their children' I don't think of owners that give a natural quality life because that's something I would expect of any owner. Instead, I always imagine those that are trying to use their pets as child replacements - ie. not allowing the dog to be a dog. Heck, I've even heard people say "But he's not a dog! He's just like a little person!"
> 
> Does that make better sense?


That does help me see what your view is better. I would certainly agree that wouldn't be a good way to go. I guess I just have a problem with the expression "like a child" - probably because I'm taking it too literal (i.e. as in how you would raise a child)


----------



## musicmom116 (Jul 8, 2008)

I can honestly say I do not think of or treat Dallas as my child. I have 2 children and no dog can ever take their place in my heart. However as both kids are off to college I will say haivng Dallas gives me something other than empty nesting to think about and care for. I never treated our other 2 dogs that we had for 14 years as my children either. But man, did I love those girls, one passed away in May and other one in July, I still cry over them, but can't and don't ever want to imagine losing a child. My husband and I do not refer to each other as Mommy or daddy with the dog, Several people at work do that, it just isn't something we do. But, Dallas is taken care of, played with, being trained and loved very much.
Once I was in a store (not a pet store either) and some lady was carrying her little dog in her arm and had her toddler on a leash - no lie!! Man, talk about role reversal.


----------



## MyRescueCrew (May 8, 2008)

I am happily guilty of treating my dogs like children, to a certain degree. Of course, not to the absolute extreme. Other than doing what's considered the best for them, such as feeding them natural foods, keeping them very clean and well groomed, ect. I also dress them in sweaters and coats during the winter, and little dresses and outfits during other parts of the year. They go trick-or-treating and they go for Halloween photo shoots, they go to meet the Easter bunny and get pictures taken during Easter, and they go to meet Santa and get pictures taken at Christmas. I take them to little events all through-out the year, like little doggy fahsion shows, and to photography sessions, ect. They see a doctor (the vet) when their sick, and they all have warm and cozy beds to sleep in at night. I do not have children, though I plan to have some in the future, so my dogs are like my children, but I still know they are dogs. Even one day when I do have children of my own, my dogs will still be just as important to me, as they are a very large and valuable part of my life.

With that said, I still allow my dogs to be dogs. They eat and drink out of their food and water bowls on the floor, they wear dog collars and rattling tags, they go outside and run and play like dogs, and we play frisbee and catch with a tennis ball, just like dogs do. My dogs act like dogs -- they bark, drool, and lick each others butts, so I treat them like dogs in the most loving way possible.

Since this thread was brought up, I wanted to talk real quick about something I saw yesterday. I was watching "Wife Swap" on tv and this woman had a bunch of dogs that she treated like humans, but to the extreme. They were not allowed outside to potty, they were required to do it indoors. She made her husband sleep on the couch so the dogs could sleep in the bed, and she made her family eat on paper plates so that the dogs could eat on the fine china on the kitchen table! Her son and husband had to eat fast food so the dogs could eat the healthy human foods. Yep, to me that's way too extreme. Just wanted to share that.


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

*Once I was in a store (not a pet store either) and some lady was carrying her little dog in her arm and had her toddler on a leash - no lie!! Man, talk about role reversal.*

No kidding? Wow, that's kind of sick.


----------

